# new name for quesadillas?



## dwfire (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey .... I need another name for a quesadilla dish that the owner's want in their upscale pub.....they just don't want a tex-mex name on the menu.

Any ideas?

Thanks
DWfire


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Low carb grill cheese wrap


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

How about Tortilla Panini? Flatbread Panini?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

How is it going to be served? With salsa, guacamole, and/or sour cream? What are the flavor components? If it is going to be a "mexican" quesadilla then it needs to be called a quesadilla on the menu. I really hate when restaurants rename foods just to fit thier theme. If it, in no way, resembles a "mexican" quesadilla, other than the fact that it uses tortillas, I like MarkV's name of Flatbread Panini.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Good point Pete. The ingredients would be important in really coming up with an appropriate name.

If it was a tortilla and still had Mexican Ingredients, than panini really wouldn't work because, as we all know, as the slogan goes: "That's Italian".

Mark


----------



## dwfire (Feb 25, 2004)

thanks guys...so far.....the ingredients will be something like "brie/proscuitto/cranberry chutney" .....no dip

DWfire


----------



## benrias (May 2, 2003)

If the item is still more similar to quesadilla than not, I think customers (myself included) would be more likely to order a quesadilla--a familiar item with pretty standard ingredients (with variations at every restaurant).

HOWEVER, if you are set on changing the name, you might think about using "tortilla stacks" or something similar. It gives the customer an instant image/idea about the particular item and not be so new-wave sounding as to prevent them from ordering it. 

Good luck!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

DW
If you drop that FRENCH cheese  I give you permission to use the word panini


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

"Paul" is a nice name......


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

_Josh_ is very popular right now.


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

Okay, Okay, you can name your quesidilla "kerryclan". Nothing Tex/Mex about that!


----------

